# Lei-Cine Scoring Project 2022 Film Scoring Concours (LCSP)



## ShikiSuen (Apr 4, 2022)

The movie used in the LCSP this year is a cut from anime _Hitori-no-Shita (the Outcast)_.
More intel:


https://lcsp.leicine.com/en/


----------

